# co2 explosion? dangers?



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i just bought a co2 tank, regulator, needle valve. Is there a chance of explosion or huge leakage? is this common or somewhat ridiculous?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think those tanks would explode as long as there hydrotest was good. They can become mini rockets if you somehow break off the stem and it is still full. The only thing I would really worry about is it leaking into somewhere that doesn't have very good ventilation. Could cause some co2 poisoning. But even when the connections(not the tank) leak, the amount of co2 that is actually coming out at once is very miniscule. I've emptied a 5lb tank in my bedroom with no ill effects. I say as long as the hydrotest is good(co2 places won't refill if test is out of date) and the tank is standing in a sturdy area, they are very safe. As for killing tank inhabitants due to excess co2, that is a whole other subject.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't think I'd be banging the tank with a hammer, or lighting it with a torch. Normal home/aquarium use, you're safe enough. 
2 separate times, I've come home to a tank full of casualties due to C02 dumping. I tossed the Milwaukee regulator in the trash, got a Rex Grigg, and have had no problems since. 
Enjoy!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Several things to keep in mind for proper cylinder use...

First of all, CO2 is not a flammable gas so there is no chance of explosion. (While CO2 is known to react w/ some metals and metal compounds, CO2 is unlikely to create the conditions necessary to initiate a fire (it is used in fire extinguishers after all...)). CO2 poisoning by asphyxiation, however, is always possible but really shouldn't be a concern as long as your cylinder is located in an area w/ normal ventilation. 

Second of all, the most important thing you can do is secure your cylinder(s) so it can't fall over or get tipped over. Most people just place them under the aquarium in the cabinet stand so it's hidden and unlikely to get tipped or knocked over. Generally, the weakest point of a pressurized gas system is the regulator, not the cylinder itself so if the system gets knocked over, the regulator would be more likely to break than the cylinder itself. To secure your cylinder, you can secure it to the wall w/ something as simple as duct tape or by placing the cylinder in a high walled plastic container (think rubbermaid) so it won't fall all the way down and hit the floor. 

Third, if you are worried about leakage, you can check your regulator connections w/ a soap solution such as Snoop. Simply spray the connections w/ the soapy solution - if you have a leak, bubbles will form. 

Finally, as Rachel has mentioned, the problem of dumping is not really due to the cylinder (cylinders have to pressure checked on a regular basis - the date should be stamped in your cylinder (i.e. it's not a removable sticker)), but rather a property of the regulator. The best way to avoid dumping is (1) use a high quality regulator, (2) don't use your cylinder when the pressure falls below ~400 psi or (3) both of the above.


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

Rachel said:


> I don't think I'd be banging the tank with a hammer, or lighting it with a torch. Normal home/aquarium use, you're safe enough.
> 2 separate times, I've come home to a tank full of casualties due to C02 dumping. I tossed the Milwaukee regulator in the trash, got a Rex Grigg, and have had no problems since.
> Enjoy!


sane thing happened with me with a Milwaukee regulator, my fish =(


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The biggest danger from a CO2 tank is when taking it to get filled. Strap it down in you car or truck in case you're in an accident and keep it out of the sun. Drive carefully.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

all good points....

For our uses, the most likely cause of human harm is by a tank knocking over, breaking off it's top and becoming a projectile.....I recall someone mentioning this happening to them a few years back on one of the plant forums.....secure it with rope in your car and under your tank and this is minimized.....


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

fortunately, It's been determined that a punctured tank will not explode like a grenade. A punctured tank will just fly around the room breaking things.

http://mythbustersresults.com/special8


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

JERP said:


> fortunately, It's been determined that a punctured tank will not explode like a grenade. A punctured tank will just fly around the room breaking things.
> 
> http://mythbustersresults.com/special8


Phew! I'm so relieved to hear! I guess I can stop poking my tank repeatedly with a chop-stick, eh?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Haha this is not a weapon. There is a safty valve on it so when the pressure got too much that would break and release every thing at once. When they do they are loud like a bomb and looks like white smoke coming out. We left it on the car one hot summer right after refill and by the time we started driving again it explode from that safty valve.



JERP said:


> fortunately, It's been determined that a punctured tank will not explode like a grenade. A punctured tank will just fly around the room breaking things.
> 
> http://mythbustersresults.com/special8


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

JERP said:


> fortunately, It's been determined that a punctured tank will not explode like a grenade. A punctured tank will just fly around the room breaking things.
> 
> http://mythbustersresults.com/special8


If they ever explode through the body of the tank, For aluminum tank, it would just have a crake on it. And for steel tank it would open like a flower. All these would be in one peice, as there is a reason why they build it with a certain thickness.


----------

